# How often does BD restock?



## dato1200 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi All,

I've been lurking around this forum for over a month, only signed up yesterday, and obviously never posted before.

I'd really like an Immortal Force or Pro. The Force is all sold out, and the smallest frame left for the Pro is a 56cm, which would (probably) be slightly too big for me. They had the 53cm there a few days ago, but it's sold out.

Smallest in the Li Champion SL is a 58cm (no good).

That leaves me with the Grand Sprint in the 54cm. This would (hopefully) fit me very well. My old bike has pretty much the same dimensions.
I think the Grand Sprint looks like an awesome bike, which I would be more than happy with, but I kinda had my heart set on a full CF frame.

Does anybody have any idea on when they will restock? I've been researching bikes for a while now, and really need to get one soon. But if BD is going to get some more CF bikes within a months time, I could hold out.

Thanks.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Send bikesdirect a PM here (he's got an account) and he can give you a more specific time. Since this stuff comes by boat in containers, I'd bet the window can be quite large.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

How about an immortal ice? More money, better components all around.


----------



## dato1200 (Nov 4, 2008)

cyclesport45... you're evil  I really wish I could purchase the Immortal Ice, but I'm already lying to the wife and saying "I'll only spend $800 max."

Also, all of the available sizes for the Immortal Ice say "Low Stock", so anybody know when they'll get new stock?


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

dato1200 said:


> cyclesport45... you're evil  I really wish I could purchase the Immortal Ice, but I'm already lying to the wife and saying "I'll only spend $800 max."
> 
> Also, all of the available sizes for the Immortal Ice say "Low Stock", so anybody know when they'll get new stock?


At the risk of stating the obvious, I think contacting Bikes Direct is your best option.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, they're good at getting back to you, especially if the question is about BUYING something!


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

1.) Are you Racing?

2.) Do you need a triple Crank?

3.) Weekend worrier? or Sunday Funday?

A.)
If you are not
Need a triple
and do either!

Windsor Knight - 900 (better than the Sprint)
Mercier Corvus AL - Great Kit (also within you marrige keeping price)
Windsor Fens - 800 with Full Black 105

B.)
Racing
No triple
either

Only One I would pic - Windsor Falkirk
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/falkirkIX.htm

Ultegra SL and a reasonable wheel set.
Same specs a the ICE but with out the USL crank 
and brakes

I have owned the Sprint and currently own the kit of parts from the LSL
(see LSL to S-works) quality shifting is a must, a price savings in the brakes and the crank is not a much to a non racer, but can be a HUGE price savings to the end user.

If you our grow the bike or doesn't fit right... get another frame and move the parts.

Parts are deal make/break here....


----------



## dato1200 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well I "might" race next year. I haven't raced for 7 years. When I did race I used to knock out some 300+ mile weeks.
Currently my bike is my main mode of transport. I took my Ford Bronco off the road over a year ago to do a few things, and it's turned into a full restore type of deal. One way to work is 10 miles. I ride to work everyday, all through winter, rain, snow, doesn't matter. I live near Philly... it gets cold, but it's ok.

The main thing I'm after in a bike is Ultegra 10 speed, no triple, and good strong wheels. I'd rather have heavy wheels with some beef that can take the occasional hit, over super light weight wheels. I've even thought of building myself some cheap 32 spoke wheels, just so I don't mess up a good set on the daily commute.

The Windsor Falkirk does look very nice. But I like the idea of the carbon crank on the Grand Sprint.
What wheels would you say are stronger/better, those offered on the Falkirk or the Grand Sprint?

The more I look at the Windsor Falkirk, the more I'm thinking it's the bike for me. It's $300 cheaper than the Grand Sprint (which comes with what I presume are better wheels, and a carbon crank), $400 cheaper than the Immortal Pro (that comes with a full CF frame, but 105 levers and wont be in stock for a while).


----------



## dato1200 (Nov 4, 2008)

Reply email that Mike sent me
---------------------------------------------------------------


Hi

Getting enough CF bikes is difficult lately
But we have Immortal ICE in stock - which is real nice
And in Jan we will be getting Immortal Pro and Immortal Force in -- these will go on sale late December on the site.

I hope that helps

Mike


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

dato1200 said:


> Well I "might" race next year. I haven't raced for 7 years. When I did race I used to knock out some 300+ mile weeks.
> Currently my bike is my main mode of transport. I took my Ford Bronco off the road over a year ago to do a few things, and it's turned into a full restore type of deal. One way to work is 10 miles. I ride to work everyday, all through winter, rain, snow, doesn't matter. I live near Philly... it gets cold, but it's ok.
> 
> The main thing I'm after in a bike is Ultegra 10 speed, no triple, and good strong wheels. I'd rather have heavy wheels with some beef that can take the occasional hit, over super light weight wheels. I've even thought of building myself some cheap 32 spoke wheels, just so I don't mess up a good set on the daily commute.
> ...


Its not the wheels it the frame, the CF stay is where they can hit you with the price increase. Like I said I owned a Sprint from March 07' to March 08' ( back when it was 850) for the bike and the Windsor knight was 800) and upgraded to the LSL because it was an upgrade in every area.

30->20 Compact
Super light wheels
Ritchey WCS all around.
No Seat stay!!! If it fails you have no frame!

Being 22, I wanted a frame that would last the aggressive abuse it was going to take from my weekend rides and not cost me an arm and a leg if i had to replace the frame.

GO WITH YOUR GUT!!! Falkirk!!!! Who can say no to U-SL for that price. Plus the wheels are Solid! the grand spirit wheels are heavy, but you will be wishing for a new pair later. keep in mind Shimano dumps a few % of a Billion dollars into RnD every year.

Personally if the LSL came with U-SL I would have not waited till April to get mine.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

For that price, by the way, I'd get the Serpens 853 over any of those. That is one VERY nice bike. The component group is top-notch and you got a fantastic ride with Reynolds 853 steel.


----------



## dato1200 (Nov 4, 2008)

Just ordered the Falkirk.
I have a 6 month old son, the Falkirk has rack mounts so I can throw on the baby seat and take him for a spin soon.

I used to work part time in two bike shops in my home town. The first bike shop would assemble a new bike out of the box in 10 minutes. Throw the wheels, handlebars, and seat on, adjust the gears/brakes, done.

The second shop would take everything apart. Re-grease the wheels and tighten the cones properly, bottom bracket, headset, pull the seat post out and grease it a little because it was always dry, etc. They'd do everything. They said the bikes were generally assembled in China and weren't assembled very well.

What would you guys recommend? I had every intention of fully disassembling the bike just to make sure everything is ok. Is this unnecessary?
I'm looking at ordering Park Tools BBT-9 Bottom Bracket Tool. Already got a chain whip and stuff so I'll probably take the cassette off just for piece of mind. I guess I don't have to worry about doing anything to the hubs since they are sealed Shimano WHR500.

Any thoughts? Any other tools while I'm spending all my money? I did like the look of the BBT-19 Bottom Bracket tool (over the BBT-19) since I can use my torque wrench with it, but will I still need something to get the crank arm adjustment cap off?

PS Thanks for everybody's input so far.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

dato1200 said:


> Just ordered the Falkirk.
> I have a 6 month old son, the Falkirk has rack mounts so I can throw on the baby seat and take him for a spin soon.
> 
> I used to work part time in two bike shops in my home town. The first bike shop would assemble a new bike out of the box in 10 minutes. Throw the wheels, handlebars, and seat on, adjust the gears/brakes, done.
> ...


Break the bike down and adjust everyhting, including truning wheel if needed.

My BD SS/FG bike came with a BB only tightend by hand  :mad2:


----------

